# REGELMÄßIGE TREFFEN - Tourenthread



## Deleted 175627 (13. April 2010)

*                        jeden Mittwochs fährt die Ü-50 auf Bethel bei Bielefeld MTB*

*                                       Um 15.15 h geht es los -  eingeladen ist jeder*

*   weitere info:  http://delfinsurfer.jimdo.com/regel-treffen-events/  hier*


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2010)

Hier wollen wir regelmäßige Treffs von Gruppen und Vereinen aufführen.


PS: Für einen Eintrag schreibt mir bitte eine PN mit den Daten - ich trage es dann ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2010)

Wo: .....................                        *Lübbecke*, Die Räderei (Nähe TomTomInn - Innenstadt)

Wann:                  .................. *Montags 18:00* (12. April - Mitte Oktober)

Wielange: .............         *ca. 1 Stunde*

Was: ...................                    - *lockere Runde* gerecht für Einsteiger & Jugend
........................... - Augenmerk *Fahrtechniktraining*
                                  ........................... - im *Anschluß *für die mehr wollen - *flotter*


Weitere Infos

Ansprechpartner: Peter 88


----------



## JENSeits (24. April 2010)

Wo: .....................  *Bielefeld*, Schildhof/Hallerweg

Wann: ..................  *Mittwoch`s 15:15 h* , _*ganzjährig*_ .

Wie lange: .............  *ca. 1-2  Stunden*

Was: .................... - *lockere Runde* gerecht für Einsteiger
  ............................ - Augenmerk *Fitness*
............................ - im *Anschluß? *


Weitere Infos

   Ansprechpartner: *Ü-50 Delfinsürfer George*


----------

